# Any latins around?



## Tica girl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi, I'm a girl from Costa Rica (Central America) and will be moving to Dubai to work 2 years there as part of an international program that my company has, I'm 24 years, single and will arrive there on the 31st October -my first day at the office will be November 2nd- yesterday I received the confirmation that my residence visa is ready, so now is time to start packing and take the plane…

I cant wait to get there and meet you guys, the information you have in this site has been very helpful, thanks!

I want to know how big is the Latin community in Dubai, anyone from Costa Rica around?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Bienvenido a Dubai Forum! 

I have heard there is a large Spanish community in Dubai, try Googling for more info.

Good luck!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

welcome, I know a few so PM me when your here..


----------



## tony29 (Feb 3, 2009)

*hi,you can call me if you wish...................i am available for good friend*

,,i dont know what you looking for but lets meet and may ....


Tica girl said:


> Hi, I'm a girl from Costa Rica (Central America) and will be moving to Dubai to work 2 years there as part of an international program that my company has, I'm 24 years, single and will arrive there on the 31st October -my first day at the office will be November 2nd- yesterday I received the confirmation that my residence visa is ready, so now is time to start packing and take the plane…
> 
> I cant wait to get there and meet you guys, the information you have in this site has been very helpful, thanks!
> 
> I want to know how big is the Latin community in Dubai, anyone from Costa Rica around?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

tony29 said:


> ,,i dont know what you looking for but lets meet and may ....


geez... she clearly said she is looking for THE LATIN COMMUNITY 

Tica -- Mexican here 

PM when you make it here, can't wait to start speaking spanish again


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Tony29.

Im looking for no strings attached fun meet me at arabian ranches, *puuurrr*


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

marc said:


> Tony29.
> 
> Im looking for no strings attached fun meet me at arabian ranches, *puuurrr*


hhahah very sweet of you marc, I bet you're going to get plenty of responses!!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL hahah 

they make me laugh.....as soon as someone posts something like that 200 new people register.....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hahaha I know...

maybe the forum owners should just open an online dating forum for the premium forum members


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

How much would that be? 

LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Im Latin


----------



## tony29 (Feb 3, 2009)

*hi,latin is late so .....,letin may br reson,latin may be...may not be,iwill become..*



dizzyizzy said:


> geez... she clearly said she is looking for THE LATIN COMMUNITY
> 
> Tica -- Mexican here
> 
> PM when you make it here, can't wait to start speaking spanish again


hi,latin is late so .....,letin may br reson,latin may be...may not be,iwill become


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm half Italian (just the good half)., does that count as Latin?


----------



## veroli (Dec 1, 2008)

Chile here, I know that counts. I'm not in Dubai yet, but hopefully paperwork will get sorted out soon. My parents would be so happy to know I've met Latinas!


----------



## Tica girl (Oct 8, 2008)

Chile indeed count as latin  Veroli, are you in dubai already?


----------



## Tica girl (Oct 8, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> geez... she clearly said she is looking for THE LATIN COMMUNITY
> 
> Tica -- Mexican here
> 
> PM when you make it here, can't wait to start speaking spanish again


Will send you a PM as soon as the forum allows me to... seems that I havent post enough...


----------

